# Application avec ' dans le nom (script)



## BoubJ (2 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je souhaite utiliser ce script mais j'ai un problème car il y a un quote dans le nom de l'application que j'appelle :



> osascript -e 'tell application "Toto's Self Service" to display dialog "Mon message" buttons {"OK"} with icon stop with title "Mon titre"'



Comment prendre en compte le quote dans le nom de l'application pour que le script fonctionne svp. Je ne peux pas renommer l'application.

les logs du script :


> Result of command:
> /bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"' /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file



Merci d'avance !
Bonne journée,
Jam


----------



## Hequin0x (2 Juin 2021)

> osascript -e "tell application \"Toto's Self Service\" to display dialog \"Mon message\" buttons {\"OK\"} with icon stop with title \"Mon titre\""


----------



## Anthony (2 Juin 2021)

Je déplace au bon endroit…


----------



## BoubJ (2 Juin 2021)

Merci @Hequin0x c'est parfait, +++


----------

